

How to upload pre-made videos to Instagram - danboarder
http://www.kieronhoward.co.uk/how-to-upload-pre-made-videos-to-instagram/

======
gregorkas
This is nice, but I stopped reading at: "You’ll need a rooted Android device
for this to work.".

